# More Transformer Talk



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Lots of transformer questions lately. 

I had a 17 x 7 layout and 2 tracks and have a Z4000. My life changed and I had to sell the home and in the process looked at each new home purchase based on available train layout space. 

It looks like I will have 26 x 13 or so and will have the ability to have 2 full O72 curves and several partials and 3-4 tracks. The Z4000 will handle 2 of them but I am not sure what to do about track #3 or 3-4. 

I run conventional, no high tech stuff. 

I have an 80W Lionel Transformer and a 40W. I was going to use these for accessories power. BUT will the 80W transformer run a 3rd line on a layout the size of 26 x 13? If so, I will use it for that dedicated line. If not, I will purchase a new and different transformer and likely a ZW. I doubt the 80W transformer will do 2 lines and frankly I don't really want to run 4 trains at once, 3 would be plenty. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bryan Moran said:


> ... BUT will the 80W transformer run a 3rd line on a layout the size of 26 x 13? ...


It depends on the track. Three rail track is an excellent conductor. The weakest link is the center, it does not have a redundant outside rail. If your center rail connections are solid, you can run a basic transformer. And you can always add another transformer connection mid-track, for problem areas.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Mike - I always have several connections throughout the track. On my 17 x 7 I had maybe 5 per track and ran a dual track (2 trains). I'll give it a try at 80W x 1 track. I'm getting kind of burned out on spending bucketloads of cash on the layout and trains, and have this 80W so thought I would ask.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You should put in more drops for a larger layout, but transformer power requirements depend on what you are running, not on the length of your track. Old Pullmor motors and cars with incandescent lights require more power than modern can motors and cars with LED lights.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you have it it the 80 should be fine for one track. But keep in mind the zw is so much more fun and can control you assesories also. If you are at the zw you can change the power for the assesories easily. I found that depending on what you have they run best at diffent voltages. So , a log loader might run better at a lower rate then something else. So i kept the assesories that needed to have the power changed up and down a bit on one of the control handles. I know they have the constant volt outputs also, but some stuff worked better at exact voltages. This depends on what you have also.


----------



## Jimrivera62 (Dec 21, 2020)

looking for a transformer to run 2 separate trains on 2 independent tracks. 1 MTH basic round with a couple turnouts. The other a postwar Lionel 243 &243w this train has a little distance from transformer and will need a boost across the track? Maybe? I will be running some accessories. What would you recommend?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Bryan, a post war ZW will easily run two modern trains. In the past two months I picked up two for less than 100 bucks each. One was perfect if a bit dirty and the other needed some rollers and a power cord for a few bucks. No need to take out a second mortgage. 
Pete


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Pete
Thanks. Agree. I went in on ebay and there are hundreds


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Since I run conventional, I see no reason to add another Z-4000 but I would want the ability to sound my horn and bell and other track sounds. I assume the track sounds come from the locomotives and rolling stock independent of the transformer since they build them for a variety of applications.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

In conventional you can only trigger horn/whistle and bell. No crew talk or coupler clank. Background sounds are constant. If you get a post war transformer you would also need a need a bell button. Lionel has made them, 








LIONEL WHISTLE/BELL CONTROL ACTIVATION BUTTON O GAUGE #5904-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LIONEL WHISTLE/BELL CONTROL ACTIVATION BUTTON O GAUGE #5904-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





or they can be made with diodes. No link to those handy.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Since you are planning on four trains, you are 3/4 the way there. I would suggest an MTH Z1000. If you consider that, I may have an extra one laying around. I also have a Lionel TW that is pretty nice. It is the one you see on Young Sheldon. I had one as a kid and bought this one just for nostalgia. I put a new cord on it and it works perfectly. It has lots of connections for accessories and stuff. I would use it for older trains. Lots of power for sure.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Bob. Because I am between homes, I can wait a bit and as Pete noted there are a lot of ZW 275's on ebay. I looked at that MTH Z1000 but I like paddle control like the Z4000 which I have. 

By the way, my ebay sign on is - ociesgarden


----------

